# Pregnancy after Methotrexate



## Happy26

Hi Ladies...

A couple of weeks ago I had two doses of methotrexate to treat what my doctors thought was an ectopic due to my slow rising numbers. After my second shot my numbers only went down a little so my doctors wanted to go ahead with surgery. Before surgery I was given an ultrasound to see where the baby was. It was a huge surprise to me and the doctors that the baby was in the uterus and I had what was called a vanishing twin. This could have possible caused my numbers to act the way they did.

I went on to have a d&c because of the effects of the methotrexate I didn't want to risk birth defects. I started taking my prenatels the day after surgery. I could do that because I didn't have an ectopic and everything was cleaned out. I went to my 2 week check up Friday and my doctor said that I could start trying again after my first normal cycle. She also ordered blood test to check my folate level and the normal pre-pregnancy screening. I should get those results back next week sometime.

My question is has anyone ttc that soon after methotrexate and is it safe if my folate levels are normal? I want to trust my doctor but would like to here from other ladies that have experienced or went through the same ordeal. 

Has anyone on here got pregnant 1 cycle after methotrexate and had a healthy pregnancy/baby?


----------



## LeeC

I'm sorry I can't really help. I know that after a methotrexate shot you are supposed to wait 3 months before TTC because of possible birth defects, but not 100% re folate levels etc.
I discussed methotrexate in January when I had an ectopic pg, but had to have emergency surgery so didn't get the shot. 
I hope someone can give you a clearer picture, perhaps speak to EPAS they should be able to advise.
Good luck and sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## JPARR01

Hello Happy,

I would like to first say that I am sorry for your loss. There are a few of us ladies that had the Methotrexate shot a couple of months ago and have either just started TTC or are getting ready to start in early June. 

For a bunch of us it was said by our doctors to wait 2 cycles (which is technically 3 months) and also take extra folic acid when our HCG level has reach 0. 

The recommendation after getting the methotrexate shot is to wait and to build up your folic acid. 

If you have any questions about anything please do not hesitate to message me. Best of luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## tassiemum

I was given methotrexate in my last pregnancy, i waited and had one period and conceived in the cycle after that. I am 17 weeks and have had no issues up until now.


----------



## trruns

Hi all,

tassiemum,congrats for ur pregnancy just wanted to know about ur pregnancy how was ur delivery did doctor advised u any extra ultrasounds or scans to chech the health of the baby....


kindly let me know, i m also in same boat, 2 cycles post metho....pls


----------

